# Anyone trying or tried the Duo Fertility Monitor???



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Hiya 

Well if you look at my fertility signature I have been trying for 4 years with DH under the unexplained diagnosis.  Have had 3 cycles of IVF - on the third I fell pregant but m/c baby button at 11+ weeks (I dont know why they call it a miscarraige cause it was baby that died - cant my head round it but nevermind).  Not ready to start treatment and definately taking a much earned time out and try to concieve natuarlly as well as think try not to think too much about it (hmmmm that will be a challenge).  For some reason I woke up early this morning and started reading about the Duo fertility monitor which costs £495? I think with a 12 month guarantee or your money back deal.  This is just me enquiring and not buying ...yet but thought I would ask if anyone has had this  It would be great to hear from anyone 

Thanks

Button


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi haven't used that one but in dec Got the clesrblue one and 1st time got a BFp sadly miscarried but am using it again this month for the first time since mc so will see.. Took all the stress out of it for me.. Normally retail at £100 but got mine off amazon for £65 plus sticks.. Hope that helps j


----------



## button butterfly (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks strawbs, was looking at that one too.  Think I will go and buy the clearblue one to see what happens.  Goodluck and thanks for your reply xx

Button


----------



## thunderbird21 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi ive been using the clearblue monitor for 14 months now and it is spot on. My period arrives exactly 14 days after i get a peak on it.  Unfortunately i have still not got pregnant but that is down to only having 1 tube. 

Try the clearblue one 1st.... £495 is a lot to spend x


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

ive got the clearblue one to, granted it hasnt happened natually for us yet but that is due to MF issues, we have just got our 6th failed tx, so will be back using this now to!


----------

